# be careful what you teach them



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I had Ruger at a flyball class. He had to leave, because those boarder collies are rude and stare! Anyway, the dogs have to learn to press a box to have the tennis ball fly up. He caught on to that quickly. I then thought it would be great if he could turn the light on and off in the house(I have dimmer switches). In one day I could ask him to "press it" and he would reach up to work the switches! Well he figured out that he could manipulate all kinds of things with his feet. Now he can open my door from the inside and the outside. Up side is that he can open the door for me when I have a hand full of bags!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

AWWW! Smart boy!! He looks so pleased with himself too, so casual "yeah, I open doors, so what, you mean YOUR dogs can't????" 

flyball sounds great, if the border collies make him uncomfortable, just remember what we learned about that in a memorable episode of the Brady Bunch. When somebody is being rude, just picture them in their underwear. Have Ruger watch the episode and I'm sure he'll be grinning next time he sees the borders.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

opening the door that's pretty cool. now teach him to
only open the door on command.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yah, we had dogs that would open the doors too LOL, even some of our horses figured out how to open doors and now they have special locks so they can't easily open them. :loll:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so cool! We have knobs and so I don't think the paws can open those types. Those GSD are so smart.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey knows how to push the latch to get my screen doors open too. I have to lock them so she can't get out if I want to leave the inside door open. She discovered it totally by accident one day when she jumped up out of excitement and hit the latch. They don't forget! Now before we go outside, they have to sit first so they can't just let themselves out!


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

teeth work on the knobs as I have learned.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

awww -too cute!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Kate (my Tibetan Spaniel) taught Ikon how to open the upper gate to the yard... I've two, one @ top one @ bottom of the ramp. If I'm bringing groceries into the house I often will just kick the upper one shut til the next trip... Which I can no longer do... as Ikon appears at the car next to me having opened the top gate himself... *sigh* definitely WATCH WHAT YOU TEACH THEM... LOL What scares me is that the lil InkBlot's only 10 weeks old... !!!


----------

